# CI Score



## Super64 (Jun 4, 2008)

Sorry for the bad pic, camera's gone, had to use my phone.


CI Ashtray
Xikar Executive Lighter
Digital Hygrometer
Gran Habano Sampler (5 each of #1,#3,#5 and Siglos)
Gurkha Regent Sampler (10 each Regent Toro, Nepalese Warrior)

How long should the boys rest in my humi?

In the cello or out?

Wahoo!


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

In cello or not doesn't make a difference. 

Nice scores!! :biggrin:


----------



## thegraduate-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

keeping the cello is all preference. I prefer to just leave it in the cello. But some of my friends like to have them all in the humi w/o the cello. its all pref. The cello won't affect its aging from what I am aware of.


----------



## tcampbel (Jan 20, 2008)

Nice selection there. I say if they comes with cello leave it on.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Nice haul


----------



## Rah55 (Feb 13, 2008)

Yummy!


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Nice grab


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice haul!!


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Nice...I take mine out of cello after a few days, like above, just a preference. Good score brother.


----------



## Andy (Mar 23, 2008)

nice grab


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

Very nice!!!


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Great score!! Personally I leave the cello on. But I think if you want them to sit and age then cello off is probably best. Just my .02


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Nice haul!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Nice haul... and I prefer to keep the cello on.


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

nice haul pro


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice snag!


----------



## KaiSQ (Aug 4, 2008)

cboor001 said:


> Nice...I take mine out of cello after a few days, like above, just a preference. Good score brother.


Ditto that.


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Nice score!!!


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Nice grab there.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

great pickups


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

good score


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

I generally smoke one upon arrival, being as they had no humidification for a few days From what it appreas, these places over humidify them, then let them sit for a week or 2. Then smoke 'em like a squad in the open.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

nice pickup


----------

